# Resi GRC underground service entrance



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I got this panel change out and the SE is 2-1/2” GRC. No problem except all the new California approved PV ready combo panels I can find are POCO section on the left, customer section on the right and the existing combo panel is a zinsco with the GRC hitting dead nuts in the center... How am I going to push 2-1/2 GRC over 4” that’s in the slab?

busted the wall open and no coupling, I’ve decided to pull the panel, slide 1-1/4” PVC over the SE conductors and carefully cut the GRC then transition to PVC with a no thread connector and FA and offset with elbows. 


Here’s my question. There is no ufer... house is about 40 years old. Was that GRC considered ufer? Do I need to bond that GRC to the panel or just drive 2 rods and call it good?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Had the exact same setup yesterday. Center entrance Zinsco 200a meter main. 2" GRC coming in through the foundation. Had to shift it 3" to the left to hit the service entrance side of the new meter main.

Slipped a chunk of 1-1/4" emt over the conductors, sawzalled the ridgid 2" up from the foundation. No thread connector into an FA, heated a piece of 2" pvc to reach the panel. Went FA and chase nipple into the bottom of the panel to give more wiggle room setting the new panel in, utility conductors wouldn't pull back.

Drive 2 rods if there's not an existing ufer.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Outstanding! I yanked the feeders and I do get the entrance conductors to move... I won’t know how much until I lift them off the lugs (I prefer not kinking conductors if I can avoid it) but yea, I can just lower the panel NP once I have transitioned to PVC. I’m not a big fan of using a torch and my PVC blanket only goes up to 1-1/2” though I have bent 2” with it in a pinch. 



ppsh said:


> Had the exact same setup yesterday. Center entrance Zinsco 200a meter main. 2" GRC coming in through the foundation. Had to shift it 3" to the left to hit the service entrance side of the new meter main.
> 
> Slipped a chunk of 1-1/4" emt over the conductors, sawzalled the ridgid 2" up from the foundation. No thread connector into an FA, heated a piece of 2" pvc to reach the panel. Went FA and chase nipple into the bottom of the panel to give more wiggle room setting the new panel in, utility conductors wouldn't pull back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If you cut the GRC and and instead install a short length of pvc conduit into the panel, you are effectively isolating a short chunk of unbonded metallic service raceway. You will need to bond it with a jumper sized to Table 250.102(C)1. This would be considered a "supply side bonding jumper." The only real issue that may come up is getting a water pipe clamp to fit that conduit that will also fit in the stud cavity. Hopefully you are working in a 2x6 wall and the conduit isn't tight to one side or the other.

If you were closer I'd bend you up a short chunk of 2.5" grc and you could install it with a threadless coupling.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Cow said:


> If you cut the GRC and and instead install a short length of pvc conduit into the panel, you are effectively isolating a short chunk of unbonded metallic service raceway. You will need to bond it with a jumper sized to Table 250.102(C)1. This would be considered a "supply side bonding jumper." The only real issue that may come up is getting a water pipe clamp to fit that conduit that will also fit in the stud cavity. Hopefully you are working in a 2x6 wall and the conduit isn't tight to one side or the other.
> 
> If you were closer I'd bend you up a short chunk of 2.5" grc and you could install it with a threadless coupling.


What if I used 2-1/2” FMC instead?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

I believe a 2.5-3" u bolt ground clamp would fit in a 2x4 stud bay if the bolts face the stud.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> What if I used 2-1/2” FMC instead?


Take a look at 230.43(15).


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ppsh said:


> I believe a 2.5-3" u bolt ground clamp would fit in a 2x4 stud bay if the bolts face the stud.


I think I‘ll need an access cover for the clamp anyways, just ordered a standard clamp.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

ppsh said:


> Had the exact same setup yesterday. Center entrance Zinsco 200a meter main. 2" GRC coming in through the foundation. Had to shift it 3" to the left to hit the service entrance side of the new meter main.
> 
> Slipped a chunk of 1-1/4" emt over the conductors, sawzalled the ridgid 2" up from the foundation. No thread connector into an FA, heated a piece of 2" pvc to reach the panel. Went FA and chase nipple into the bottom of the panel to give more wiggle room setting the new panel in, utility conductors wouldn't pull back.
> 
> ...


what is is the new outlet below the meter?


----------



## getting old (Mar 26, 2021)

farmantenna said:


> what is is the new outlet below the meter?


Generator inlet

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

ppsh said:


> Had the exact same setup yesterday. Center entrance Zinsco 200a meter main. 2" GRC coming in through the foundation. Had to shift it 3" to the left to hit the service entrance side of the new meter main.
> 
> Slipped a chunk of 1-1/4" emt over the conductors, sawzalled the ridgid 2" up from the foundation. No thread connector into an FA, heated a piece of 2" pvc to reach the panel. Went FA and chase nipple into the bottom of the panel to give more wiggle room setting the new panel in, utility conductors wouldn't pull back.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Easy to see that you have been around the block.


----------

